# Manual de pic 16f877A



## Formo (Sep 25, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el grupo, ando buscando el "manual del pic 16f877A", un amigo dice que lo puedo bajar de la pagina de microchip pero no lo encuentro, la verdad dudo de que exista, tengo algunos problemas, por ejemplo al querer programarlo no tengo la opcion de rc interno (uso ic-prog 1.04A), la opcion no aparece y una guia me dice que debo modifiucar un registro llamado OSCCAL, pero no dice donde esta (la hoja de datos no dice nada de ese registro).
Estoy pensando que el pic que tengo, aunque es nuevo no tiene uso, esta roto    . Bueno muchas gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Sep 25, 2007)

no es manual, mas bien es una hoja de datos:
intenta con el link : http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/39582b.pdf


----------



## Formo (Sep 26, 2007)

Gracias, pero ya la tengo, pero si te fijas en esa misma hoja de datos en la hoja 7 dice "[Additional informaciónrmation may be found in the PICmicro®
Mid-Range Reference Manual (DS33023) ]" pero ese "manual" al que hace referencia no existe, por lo menos no en la pagina, si te fijas la hoja de datos del link que me das es DS39582B (parte inferior contraria al numero de pagina en cada hoja), encuentro otros pero no ese, de todas maneras creo que estoy resignado a pensar que es un fallo de fabrica, le pasó a un amigo con un 16f84A, bueno da igual, gracias y si alguien encuentra alguna referencia sobre ese supuesto manual porfa que informe.


----------



## pic-man (Sep 26, 2007)

El manual que buscas esta en la siguiente direccion:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/33023a.pdf


----------



## Formo (Sep 26, 2007)

Un millon de gracias   , lo voy a revisar para sacarme todas las dudas. Gracias nuevamente


----------



## cesar_e (Sep 30, 2007)

Amigo, no se hace cuanto escribiste este mensaje, pero espero que lo leas, aqui te adjunto un manual del pic 16F877 muy pero muy completo, contiene desde las generalidades del pic, hasta la explicación de cada una de las caracteristicas especiales que posee este pic, por decir, ADC, la USART, los temporizadores, interrupciones, entre otros, ademas tambien al final de cada capitulo vienen ejemplos muy claramente explicados para que puedas practicar lo que ahi viene. espero que le saque provecho.

Ah otra cosa.este pic no posee un oscilador de trabajo interno, tendras que usar un oscilador de cristal para que funcione.hasta luego.

Suerte.

http://primeupload.com/file/109761/pic16F877.pdf.html


----------



## Formo (Oct 2, 2007)

Muchas gracias por el pdf. Te cuento lo que me pasó, buscando en la red encontre un manual rapido de ese pic, era casi una traduccion al español de la hoja de datos y lo tome al pie de la letra, pero no era buena fuente porque tenia una explicacion de como colocar y configurar el oscilador interno  , despues entendi que estaba mal pues como vos decis ese pic no lo tiene.
Te doy las gracias por el pdf.


----------



## atricio (Mar 20, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la informacion


----------



## Beticus13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias compañeros, andaba buscando info de este PIC.


----------



## pacho2012 (Jun 18, 2010)

hola  mira  es que  estoy  trabajando  en un tarificador  y  no  se  agregarle  una condición o variable  al  pic c  en  la configuración   alguien  me  podría decir  ok gracias


----------



## Idat2008 (Sep 11, 2010)

Les agradesco mucho el manual del 16f877 la verdad es que aunque no se los pedí, lo necesitaba con urgencia. gracias nuevamente.


----------



## joshua8903 (Nov 23, 2010)

16f877a es igual a 16f877?? a q se debe la A??


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola joshua8903

Buscalos por acá. Con A y Sin A para que descubras la diferencia.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jhunior4 (Abr 26, 2011)

a el 16f877A es mas rapido ke el 16f877


----------



## rencor (Oct 24, 2011)

al broer ke colgo el manual de la ptm man te pasaste ke buen manual con esto kedan despejado todas las dudas ke tmb tenia ahora a probar cada uno. gracias


----------



## sevenboy (Ene 3, 2012)

Gracoas "cesar_e" por el gran aporte =)!


----------



## magdalena24 (Feb 8, 2012)

que buena esta la hoja  de datos  , me ayudo mucho a entender como  trabaja este microcontrolador  soy nueva en esto


----------



## xxjosxx (Mar 3, 2012)

holas amigos del foro,estoy haciendo un proyecto con el pic 16f877a con lenguaje de programacion  C ,mi duda es como puedo configurar los fuses para trabajar con oscilador interno
y acuanto de oscilador interno maximo trabaja este pic gracias de ante mano su respuesta.


----------



## eamorene (Nov 29, 2012)

xxjosxx dijo:


> holas amigos del foro,estoy haciendo un proyecto con el pic 16f877a con lenguaje de programacion  C ,mi duda es como puedo configurar los fuses para trabajar con oscilador interno
> y acuanto de oscilador interno maximo trabaja este pic gracias de ante mano su respuesta.



este microprocesador no tiene oscilador interno.
saludes


----------



## baloo75 (Sep 6, 2017)

Alguien con un manual o guia en español para el pic16F877A


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 6, 2017)

Hola, utiliza el traductor.


----------

